# Lead time by manufacturer for TPO & ISO



## Enzothecommercialroofer (Oct 18, 2021)

Word on the street is that if you order now; you can’t get it until Q3 2022.

Who ever has materials as a contractor is gonna win.

-E


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Everybody's in the same boat.


----------

